

Why "A + B ! = A - (-B)"? - AndreyKarpov
http://www.viva64.com/en/b/0039/

======
teilo
Hint: This isn't about math or logic where A + B certainly does equal A -
(-B).

It's about storing negative values in unsigned data types in C.

------
Rotor
The title is actually: Why A + B != A - (-B)

not: Why A + B = A - (-B)

